# Get ready for soaring food prices



## kejmack

In Europe, crops are being burned due to the E.Coli outbreak. Texas and Oklahoma are suffering extreme drought. Our county in Texas is the #1 rice producer in the US and we are parched. 

Food prices are going to soar very soon.


----------



## joyfulheart

yeah, I'm looking at my food budget for the next 4 weeks... $200. Freaking out a little


----------



## Nadja

Ok, they are burning a few crops. What about here ? How many acres of crops have been destroyed by floods, draught and even tornados here in our own country? Also, Canada has lost a pretty fair amount of its crops.


----------



## tsrwivey

Yep. Not looking good at all right now. Definately going to have to do a fall garden this year.


----------



## lotsoflead

Long Grain White Rice has gone up 6.10 per 50 pounds in the past 2 weeks here


----------



## BillS

kejmack said:


> In Europe, crops are being burned due to the E.Coli outbreak. Texas and Oklahoma are suffering extreme drought. Our county in Texas is the #1 rice producer in the US and we are parched.
> 
> Food prices are going to soar very soon.


Corn and wheat prices have gone up at least 80% in the last year. This year's harvest is going to be poor. Now would be a good time to stock up on breakfast cereal before it goes up another 50%. I have about 100 boxes stored in sealed plastic totes. I plan on getting another 60 next week.


----------



## Quills

Nadja said:


> Also, Canada has lost a pretty fair amount of its crops.


I am in SW Manitoba, right in the middle of grain country. Estimates are that we MAY see 20% of the average grain harvest this year. Many fields around me are still under water. The landscape has changed in ways I wouldn't have believed possible. In one year we have gone from being surrounded by grain fields to being surrounded by marshlands.

This area also produces a great deal of beef. Unfortunately, grazing lands are under water and producers are having to feed their herds. There is little feed to be had, and little straw, which was even more important this year, because calves were being born into foot-deep mud; many didn't survive.

There are many stranded herds -- cut off by flood waters, and little feed to take them even if it were available. Cattle producers are already talking about culling breeding stock. Many will have to sell their calves this fall, rather than overwinter them (there is no feed to do so) and there will be a glut of young beef (prices will go down). There will be a brief glut of young beef on the market, and then beef prices will go sky high -- because this year's young, not normally slaughtered until fall 2012 or more -- will already have been culled. Expect beef prices to tank long enough for producers to lose their shirts, then go way beyond the means of the average family. Those producers who do manage to ride this out are in for a good few years from 2013 on, assuming, of course, that grain growing conditions stabilize.

Right now, for grain, I'm seeing prices going crazy this year (no crop), prices staying crazy the next year (no seed/retaining a higher percentage of what *IS* grown for seed for the following year) and still being crazy the year after, assuming this year is an anomaly and there are any crops at all.

Get any grain you can now. We have a brief few weeks before we start to really see this in the grocery stores, IMHO. Those who buy feed are already seeing it, so it won't be long.


----------



## Tirediron

It seems that everywhere is facing some kind of weather issue, here in the shadow of the rockies spring was a month late, and then it got wet, some land still isn't planted, so it won't make grain. on the flip side there should be lots of hay and green feed,(if we can get it off) so maybe some of the manitoba calves will come west.


----------



## The_Blob

there's a real danger of mold in the durum wheat due to the excessive flooding, not to mention root rot & a general weakening of the plants due to saturation


----------



## MrsSellaneous

Yes, I cannot store food fast enough!


----------



## Cahri

*We're almost ready*



kejmack said:


> In Europe, crops are being burned due to the E.Coli outbreak. Texas and Oklahoma are suffering extreme drought. Our county in Texas is the #1 rice producer in the US and we are parched.
> 
> Food prices are going to soar very soon.


Here's our larder to date. All this food we grew in our own organic garden, The meat we got from organic source, just working hard to make sure none goes to waste. What we can't eat I can, dry or freeze

BTW I live in Texas too


----------



## Immolatus

Im sure this has been said many times, but the real problem with corn at least is the ethanol for fuel issue, helped along by the corn lobby in our presidents home state.
Dont use food for fuel!
I heard on NPR that the even despite all of the bad weather, corn crops are at record levels, but the price is rising due to its use in fuel.


----------



## The_Blob

Immolatus said:


> Im sure this has been said many times, but the real problem with corn at least is the ethanol for fuel issue, helped along by the corn lobby in our presidents home state.
> Dont use food for fuel!
> I heard on NPR that the even despite all of the bad weather, corn crops are at record levels, but the price is rising due to its use in fuel.


it's not the *same* type of corn, but the land that could be used to grow 'sweet' corn is being utilized to grow more of the 'dent' corn they use in ethanol production (also HFCS & cornflakes) :gaaah: so less domestic production means more imported  uugghhh

let's not forget that GWB foisted much of this on us (after Clinton got the ball rolling of course)...


----------



## neldarez

Cahri said:


> Here's our larder to date. All this food we grew in our own organic garden, The meat we got from organic source, just working hard to make sure none goes to waste. What we can't eat I can, dry or freeze
> 
> BTW I live in Texas too


absolutely beautiful Cahri, I hope mine turns out looking as nice as yours! I've only canned meat so far cuz our garden isn't ready yet. Great job you did!:2thumb:


----------



## neldarez

BillS said:


> Corn and wheat prices have gone up at least 80% in the last year. This year's harvest is going to be poor. Now would be a good time to stock up on breakfast cereal before it goes up another 50%. I have about 100 boxes stored in sealed plastic totes. I plan on getting another 60 next week.


Did you actually store them in their original containers inside the tote? Or did you dump them into mylar inside the tote?


----------



## JayJay

neldarez said:


> Did you actually store them in their original containers inside the tote? Or did you dump them into mylar inside the tote?


My question too...I have been storing food for 2 years...and one thing I love is cereal.
At SaveALot, I bought the rice krispies--generic, cheap brand-- and I have been eating them for about 2 years.
They taste just as fresh as when bought.
Will putting them in totes help last longer?? I have them in a room with no sunlight on a top shelf. I just got 3 more totes from the attic--we used them moving here.

Thanks.


----------



## BillS

neldarez said:


> Did you actually store them in their original containers inside the tote? Or did you dump them into mylar inside the tote?


They're still in the original boxes.


----------



## BillS

JayJay said:


> My question too...I have been storing food for 2 years...and one thing I love is cereal.
> At SaveALot, I bought the rice krispies--generic, cheap brand-- and I have been eating them for about 2 years.
> They taste just as fresh as when bought.
> Will putting them in totes help last longer?? I have them in a room with no sunlight on a top shelf. I just got 3 more totes from the attic--we used them moving here.
> 
> Thanks.


I have them in totes because I'm paranoid about mice. I've heard it suggested that I seal the totes with duck tape.


----------



## JayJay

BillS said:


> I have them in totes because I'm paranoid about mice. I've heard it suggested that I seal the totes with duck tape.


Thanks---4 years and no mice here yet---duct tape would do the trick!

Considerign your answer---I have lots of use other than storing boxed cereal for those totes---they are life savers in storing.:2thumb:

Last night, I noticed the cheapest cereal at DG was 1.90---they screw the consumer here because they know they are 1 of 4 stores---that's all we have here...piggy, DG, save a lot, and chinamart---

It's almost as DG isn't the cheapest any longer--I go to Aldi's next door county.


----------



## BillS

I buy my cereal at Wal-Mart. I prefer name-brand cereal. I buy Cheerios and Honey Nut Cheerios for myself. The rest of my family prefers sugar cereal like Corn Pops and Honey Smacks. I'd rather eat Grape Nuts and Raisin Bran but I have to stock up on cereal I can eat dry.


----------



## CulexPipiens

News reports this morning is that substantially more corn and wheat got planted than expected and now the don't believe the coming food price increase will be as much as forecasted. Of course this assumes that weather cooperates and doesn't damage/destroy the extra crops.

Here is one reference:

USDA finds additional stocks, increases corn planted acres | News | Breaking News | Feedstuffs


----------



## power

Just on the news.
Crops are rotting in the fields because they can't get anyone to pick the crops. Guess all the people complaining about the illegals should get to work.


----------



## lhalfcent

power said:


> Just on the news.
> Crops are rotting in the fields because they can't get anyone to pick the crops. Guess all the people complaining about the illegals should get to work.


LOL and who says there are no jobs???


----------



## joyfulheart

I bought a bunch of these identical cans last winter for .40 cents a can (on sale). same brand, same size. Everything identical.

Here's a picture of the identical can at walmart, taken 5/31/11. This is in the center of a big aisle, with a huge sign on top. And I even verified the price is indeed that by checking on a price scanner. 


Now, here we are again at the same walmart. The location is near the last one, also in the center of the big aisle. The date? 6/28/11


----------



## stayingthegame

lhalfcent said:


> LOL and who says there are no jobs???


cnn says people will work for .25 cents. where are they?


----------



## JayJay

joyfulheart---are those the 5 oz cans??

I buy those at sam's 10 for 7.20.:congrat:


----------



## power

JayJay said:


> joyfulheart---are those the 5 oz cans??
> 
> I buy those at sam's 10 for 7.20.:congrat:


They seemed a little too high to me also.


----------



## JayJay

power said:


> They seemed a little too high to me also.


Even dollar general has 5 oz tuna for .90 cents--have you noticed how NOT 'shopper friendly' Dollar General has gotten??
Comparing their sale prices on their circular, they are not getting my business.
And Chinamart is even worse:dunno:.


----------



## joyfulheart

Yep!

Here's a closeup so you can see can size and description.

Yeah, yeah, it's albacore. I get it-- it's more expensive than the cheap stuff. BUT I have bought it last year on sale for around 40 cents a can, so paying 1.50 a can is just nuts!!!


----------



## JayJay

My neighbor who refused to listen to me for about 18 months saw my shelfs of chicken, big and little cans...along with the tuna, ham, and turkey...and she made the comment, gosh I can't buy that any more:gaah:..
So, I looked at her and said..."you mean you SHOULD have been buying last year till now"!!!!!!:congrat:
And she said the little can of chicken was 1.50 now and the large can, 2,80...so I said well, I guess this may be all on this shelf till sales happen.
I checked at DG and other places..it's still 1.00 and 2.00 and I guess she buys the good stuff??
I know my little tummy won't care which I buy and we eat the cheap every week and it hasn't said anything yet!!!:scratch

And then this non-prepper went through my stuff telling "ME" what I had stored was good or not????? 
Lord gave me patience that day---she still has unswollen cheeks.


----------



## Quills

JayJay said:


> And then this non-prepper went through my stuff telling "ME" what I had stored was good or not?????
> Lord gave me patience that day---she still has unswollen cheeks.


You let a non-prepping neighbour see your stores? 

Maybe I'm paranoid, but I don't let anyone see my preps unless I'm willing to feed them.


----------



## JayJay

Quills said:


> You let a non-prepping neighbour see your stores?
> 
> Maybe I'm paranoid, but I don't let anyone see my preps unless I'm willing to feed them.


And then I showed her my new youth 20 guage single shot and where I keep the shells!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Nadja

I don't show anyone anything when it comes to being preparred. As I am not preparred to feed anyone other then my wife and I. Period. As far as guns, I tell everyone who should ask, that I am affraid of guns . Period I have no intentions of sharing with anyone out there. If they didn't want to stop the expensive vacations to buy preps, then lettem' starve.


----------



## Kai22

This past week I did my monthly (or 6-week-ish) shopping trip. I noticed a significant increase in some items, for sure. I try to do the majority of my shopping at a grocery outlet store, but some stuff you just can't get there. One of those things was mayo as they were out. So, I went to get it at a regular grocery store and it was 5.69 for the normal size jar! Are you kidding me?!


----------



## JayJay

Nadja said:


> I don't show anyone anything when it comes to being preparred. As I am not preparred to feed anyone other then my wife and I. Period. As far as guns, I tell everyone who should ask, that I am affraid of guns . Period I have no intentions of sharing with anyone out there. If they didn't want to stop the expensive vacations to buy preps, then lettem' starve.


It started as a shared endeavor---but, her husband won't let her store food or supplies because he lives on a Calif. pension and everything is gonna be alright---just see how the price of supplies and food has decreased in the last year??:ignore:


----------



## JayJay

Kai22 said:


> This past week I did my monthly (or 6-week-ish) shopping trip. I noticed a significant increase in some items, for sure. I try to do the majority of my shopping at a grocery outlet store, but some stuff you just can't get there. One of those things was mayo as they were out. So, I went to get it at a regular grocery store and it was 5.69 for the normal size jar! Are you kidding me?!


That's strange---EVERY store has Mayo, and Miracle Whip (30 oz) for $2.50 and I have stocked well. Stores here compete and when one discounts, all do.


----------



## Kai22

JayJay said:


> That's strange---EVERY store has Mayo, and Miracle Whip (30 oz) for $2.50 and I have stocked well. Stores here compete and when one discounts, all do.


That's the problem here, I think. There's little to no competition. When they put mayo on sale it's usually for $3.49. I'll just put it on the list for the next big shopping trip and hope for the best!


----------



## Jezcruzen

The largest price increases I've noticed have been in red meat and seafood. I was buying twin packs of beef roasts from Sam's and canning them. Usually the cost was $13 to $15. Even then, by the time I trimmed the fat off I would only get three pints per roast. Now they are $18 t $22. 

I don't ever buy "farm raised" fish. Only "wild caught". Wild caught salmon is now a fond memory. Most now are $10 lb. Even the cheaper cod is $6 lb. Unless I stumble onto a really good sale, fish is off our menu.

We have a nice farmer's market locally. You would think prices would be good, but I found out last year that vegetable prices there had risen to almost what grocery stores charge. I'm waiting to see how prices are this year. Even though we raise a garden, I still would like to get a few things we don't grow.


----------



## UncleJoe

Jezcruzen said:


> We have a nice farmer's market locally. You would think prices would be good


We have a couple good farm markets nearby as well and prices are certainly up. Strawberries for example were up to $5.50 a qt. That's $1.50 over last year.


----------



## Kai22

Jezcruzen said:


> The largest price increases I've noticed have been in red meat and seafood. I was buying twin packs of beef roasts from Sam's and canning them. Usually the cost was $13 to $15. Even then, by the time I trimmed the fat off I would only get three pints per roast. Now they are $18 t $22.
> 
> I don't ever buy "farm raised" fish. Only "wild caught". Wild caught salmon is now a fond memory. Most now are $10 lb. Even the cheaper cod is $6 lb. Unless I stumble onto a really good sale, fish is off our menu.
> 
> We have a nice farmer's market locally. You would think prices would be good, but I found out last year that vegetable prices there had risen to almost what grocery stores charge. I'm waiting to see how prices are this year. Even though we raise a garden, I still would like to get a few things we don't grow.


I hardly ever buy meat, but this week my mom asked me to stop on the store for some ground beef when I was headed out to camp with her. It set me back 5.59 a pound. And it wasn't even super lean or anything - plain old 80/20. That's just craziness.

Farmer's markets here are also as expensive as the grocery store. Recently I went looking for strawberries and they were $8 for a small box - a quart I think?

I've just been getting my produce from a guy in a truck who comes through town and parks on the side of the road for 2 hours on Wednesday mornings  He's got whatever is in season for around $1 a pound. Either that or I wait until the grocery store the next town over has their monthly produce sale and I stock up! I grow a lot of veggies, but some things I can't so I'm stuck buying them.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Has anyone else shopped at a GFS (Gordon Food Service) Marketplace store? One opened up near me and I went in there the other day. #10 can seems to be the smallest size of anything. Spice by the pound. Pasta in 2.5, 5 and 40 lb boxes. Rice in 25 and 50lb bags. I was just looking around to see what they had to offer so I didn't really pay attention to the prices. A few I noticed seemed either high (pasta) or low (rice) compared to other stores but those are the only ones I really paid attention to. Wondering if anyone else can suggest for or against them as a good source.


----------



## JayJay

We have a nice farmer's market locally. You would think prices would be good, but I found out last year that vegetable prices there had risen to almost what grocery stores charge. I'm waiting to see how prices are this year. Even though we raise a garden, I still would like to get a few things we don't grow. 

~~I hear ya, Kai22, and I have about 18 or 19 (lost count) dozen new jars not gonna get used!!!~~


----------



## lotsoflead

At our local supermarket, 90% lean,10% fat was $3.49 two weeks ago, yesterday it $4.99 a pound.


----------



## JayJay

CulexPipiens said:


> Has anyone else shopped at a GFS (Gordon Food Service) Marketplace store? One opened up near me and I went in there the other day. #10 can seems to be the smallest size of anything. Spice by the pound. Pasta in 2.5, 5 and 40 lb boxes. Rice in 25 and 50lb bags. I was just looking around to see what they had to offer so I didn't really pay attention to the prices. A few I noticed seemed either high (pasta) or low (rice) compared to other stores but those are the only ones I really paid attention to. Wondering if anyone else can suggest for or against them as a good source.


Dh and I went once, bought spices(nice price) and rice, $22, not so nice.
Sam's has rice @ $18 a 50 lb bag --but we buy 2 tens cause it's easier for me to handle if I had to, and last week it was cheaper...25 lb bag for 8.50 as it was $9.30 the week before. And it's grown in Arkansas!!
Why the price decrease is a puzzle to me.


----------



## Meerkat

We only shop once a month for most groceries.I really see a difference every month.


----------



## PamsPride

CulexPipiens said:


> Has anyone else shopped at a GFS (Gordon Food Service) Marketplace store? One opened up near me and I went in there the other day. #10 can seems to be the smallest size of anything. Spice by the pound. Pasta in 2.5, 5 and 40 lb boxes. Rice in 25 and 50lb bags. I was just looking around to see what they had to offer so I didn't really pay attention to the prices. A few I noticed seemed either high (pasta) or low (rice) compared to other stores but those are the only ones I really paid attention to. Wondering if anyone else can suggest for or against them as a good source.


I get #10 cans of mixed veggies at GFS. That is the only place I have found them. They are one of my menu items for my meal storage. 
Veggie/chicken casserole all from food storage, feeds 8:
#10 can mixed veggies
Can of chicken (drained)
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
can of evaporated milk
(Mix all of the above in a large casserole dish)
Top with 2 boxes of prepared stuffing mix and bake 45 min at 350F!

I actually save up and buy 10-12 of these cans at a time!


----------



## Meerkat

PamsPride said:


> I get #10 cans of mixed veggies at GFS. That is the only place I have found them. They are one of my menu items for my meal storage.
> Veggie/chicken casserole all from food storage, feeds 8:
> #10 can mixed veggies
> Can of chicken (drained)
> 2 cans cream of mushroom soup
> can of evaporated milk
> (Mix all of the above in a large casserole dish)
> Top with 2 boxes of prepared stuffing mix and bake 45 min at 350F!
> 
> I actually save up and buy 10-12 of these cans at a time!


Pam what type of muffin mix?Also that recipe of yours could make a good pot pie.Or just top with biscuits.Either way I saved it,thanks.


----------



## PamsPride

Meerkat said:


> Pam what type of muffin mix?Also that recipe of yours could make a good pot pie.Or just top with biscuits.Either way I saved it,thanks.


Do you mean stuffing mix? I like Stove Top but I mostly just use the chicken stuffing mix from Aldi's. We have made it with biscuit mix before too thanks for adding that suggestion! You can also use cream of chicken soup instead of cream of mushroom.


----------



## The_Blob

PamsPride said:


> I get #10 cans of mixed veggies at GFS. That is the only place I have found them. They are one of my menu items for my meal storage.
> Veggie/chicken casserole all from food storage, feeds 8:
> #10 can mixed veggies
> Can of chicken (drained)
> 2 cans cream of mushroom soup
> can of evaporated milk
> (Mix all of the above in a large casserole dish)
> Top with 2 boxes of prepared stuffing mix and bake 45 min at 350F!
> 
> I actually save up and buy 10-12 of these cans at a time!


I like to use cornmeal (boxed or stuffing mix) for casseroles, you might like it!


----------



## Meerkat

The_Blob said:


> I like to use cornmeal (boxed or stuffing mix) for casseroles, you might like it!


I never tried corn meal for chicken dishes,sounds good.I'll try it and let you know how we like it.:wave:


----------



## The_Blob

back to food prices:

this week's deals so far:

Chef Boyardee 15oz pull top cans $0.50
Sauder Farms dozen 'large' eggs $.69
Honeysuckle whole turkey $0.39/lb
generic 'chunk light' (low quality, but edible) 4 cans/$1
generic mac n' cheese 4boxes/$1
Creamette pasta $0.50/lb
32 oz Powerade $0.50 


With coupons & the doubling policy, the eggs, Chef, Creamette, and Powerade end up having a significant negative cost, which I then calculate towards other items, like meat.


----------



## PamsPride

My kids don't really like corn meal on their casseroles. They are not big corn bread eaters really either. But I do make homemade corn dogs that they DEVOUR! 
Ingredients

1 cup yellow cornmeal
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 cup white sugar
4 teaspoons baking powder
1 egg
1 cup milk
1 quart vegetable oil for frying
2 (16 ounce) packages beef frankfurters
16 wooden skewers
Directions

In a medium bowl, combine cornmeal, flour, salt, pepper, sugar and baking powder. Stir in eggs and milk.
Preheat oil in a deep saucepan over medium heat. Insert wooden skewers into frankfurters. Roll frankfurters in batter until well coated.
Fry 2 or 3 corn dogs at a time until lightly browned, about 3 minutes. Drain on paper towels.

I double the batch and make 3 packages of hotdogs. I got my sticks at Hobby Lobby. But the kids like them better if I cut the dogs into 4 pieces, dunk, and then fry. I allow them to eat 8 pieces then so they 'think' they are getting more (vs 2 full corn dogs)! LOL! My boys would eat a 5 or 6 full corn dogs if I would let them! Sigh....


----------



## The_Blob

I save my homemade cornmeal (when I get off my fat arse & make it) for one thing, cornbread! :2thumb:

everything else (recipes) gets the mix


----------



## BridenSolutions

RE: food prices. I can tell you for certain that food prices will be rising double digit percentages this summer.


----------



## Turtle

CulexPipiens said:


> Has anyone else shopped at a GFS (Gordon Food Service) Marketplace store? One opened up near me and I went in there the other day. #10 can seems to be the smallest size of anything. Spice by the pound. Pasta in 2.5, 5 and 40 lb boxes. Rice in 25 and 50lb bags. I was just looking around to see what they had to offer so I didn't really pay attention to the prices. A few I noticed seemed either high (pasta) or low (rice) compared to other stores but those are the only ones I really paid attention to. Wondering if anyone else can suggest for or against them as a good source.


We had a GFS when I lived in NW Ohio.... Some things they have good deals on, lots of it is really only a convenience factor for restaurants so they can buy big packages of things.


----------



## lotsoflead

I bought over 1/4 ton of white rice last yr at about 9.99 for 50 pounds, today I paid 25.34 for 50 pounds, inflation or what??lol


----------



## beanpicker

Indiana sweet corn is just coming in . The folks at the flea market was charging $5.00 a dozen, an I thought it was high last year at $4.00. I know the work involved an the money for seed etc, gas for tillers an time , I understand the prices,,, but I can't buy it at tht price in hopes of freezing some. 
And 79 cents for a green pepper at most stores.. ouch.


----------



## JayJay

BridenSolutions said:


> RE: food prices. I can tell you for certain that food prices will be rising double digit percentages this summer.


I'm finding corn here $16 for 6 dozen or 2.50 a dozen in some places...and yesterday, someone GAVE dh 8 dozen of 'spectacular'.
I shared with 3 people....I got tired since I just put up 4 dozen.


----------



## JayJay

lotsoflead said:


> I bought over 1/4 ton of white rice last yr at about 9.99 for 50 pounds, today I paid 25.34 for 50 pounds, inflation or what??lol


Sam's club had it $18 for 50 lbs...and last week, it was about $17 for two 25 lb bags(I can handle those better)...we try to buy a 50 lb bag each week, and missed this week.


----------



## Turtle

beanpicker said:


> Indiana sweet corn is just coming in . The folks at the flea market was charging $5.00 a dozen, an I thought it was high last year at $4.00. I know the work involved an the money for seed etc, gas for tillers an time , I understand the prices,,, but I can't buy it at tht price in hopes of freezing some.
> And 79 cents for a green pepper at most stores.. ouch.


WOW! I wish I could find green peppers that cheap! They are easily $1.50 or $1.80 around here! Red, yellow, or orange peppers are usually around $2.00


----------



## CulexPipiens

JayJay said:


> Sam's club had it $18 for 50 lbs...and last week, it was about $17 for two 25 lb bags(I can handle those better)...we try to buy a 50 lb bag each week, and missed this week.


I paid $18 and change for a 50 lb at the GFS so it looks to have been reasonable. The pasta was overpriced though.


----------



## lotsoflead

CulexPipiens said:


> I paid $18 and change for a 50 lb at the GFS so it looks to have been reasonable. The pasta was overpriced though.


 I had bought a hundred pounds at Sams last week for under 40.00, the rice that i paid over 25. for 50 pounds was at BJs. It was high but I was there and it would have cost me 15. to go to Sams, maybe more as I think my cards has expired, even the BJs card expires next month and we're not renewing them.


----------



## JayJay

lotsoflead said:


> I had bought a hundred pounds at Sams last week for under 40.00, the rice that i paid over 25. for 50 pounds was at BJs. It was high but I was there and it would have cost me 15. to go to Sams, maybe more as I think my cards has expired, even the BJs card expires next month and we're not renewing them.


SEE..THERE ARE IDIOTS OUT THERE...BEWARE!!!!

I just left the phone explaining to my idiot neighbor why she couldn't have the $1 buckets I am cleaning to put water in..
She said ... "I don't go to Morgantown to get buckets--too much gas--20 miles!!"
And I said.."Then go to Lowe's and get the $3.50 buckets @ 30 miles--is that better??"

Duh...idiots---I'm surrounded by idiots...just 3 @ $1 compared to 3 @ 3.50 just paid my gas...now I bought 8 for $1 each:2thumb:---she is soooooo stupid!!!!!

Yes, lotsoflead...most of us can do the math and figure the cost in gas isn't worth the savings...I said MOST of us can...not all.:gaah:

(and we're not renewing our sam's card either---we'll have what we need in the next 6 months and not need sam's):congrat:


----------



## gypsysue

JayJay said:


> ...most of us can do the math and figure the cost in gas isn't worth the savings...I said MOST of us can...not all.:gaah:
> 
> (and we're not renewing our sam's card either---we'll have what we need in the next 6 months and not need sam's):congrat:


That's why we buy the milk for $1.50 more a gallon and bread for .60 more a loaf (when we don't have time to bake our own) at the local little market between our trips once a month or two to the city 65 miles away where it's 'cheaper'. Saves a lot of gas. It's only 8 miles to the local market and we often ride bicycles in summer and have walked it in winter a couple times.

Our Costco card expires in the end of September and we're not renewing. We'll go in sometimes in August or September and buy a bunch of the things we mostly get there, like rice and hot cocoa mix, and let the card expire.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

COSTCO is evil. I cut up my card.
There is a mom and pop shop that was selling wine boxes for $9. The same brand was being sold for $12 at Costco. I saw the mom and pop shop hauling the wine boxes away. Jokingly I said "whoa, big purchase huh?!" and the owner replied "COSTCO caught us selling $9 wine boxes when theirs were $12. COSTCO called [the company] up and threatened to drop the [wine companies] contract" with COSTCO if they didn't immediately drop the mom and pop shop. So instead, the company was forced to return merchandise.

EVIL.


----------



## JayJay

gypsysue said:


> That's why we buy the milk for $1.50 more a gallon and bread for .60 more a loaf (when we don't have time to bake our own) at the local little market between our trips once a month or two to the city 65 miles away where it's 'cheaper'. Saves a lot of gas. It's only 8 miles to the local market and we often ride bicycles in summer and have walked it in winter a couple times.
> 
> Our Costco card expires in the end of September and we're not renewing. We'll go in sometimes in August or September and buy a bunch of the things we mostly get there, like rice and hot cocoa mix, and let the card expire.


LOL...:ignore:Sam's, BJ's, and Costco has probably been experiencing booming business in the last few months...if we preppers stop buying??
Picture this...:scratch


----------



## Possumfam

IrritatedWithUS said:


> COSTCO is evil. I cut up my card.
> There is a mom and pop shop that was selling wine boxes for $9. The same brand was being sold for $12 at Costco. I saw the mom and pop shop hauling the wine boxes away. Jokingly I said "whoa, big purchase huh?!" and the owner replied "COSTCO caught us selling $9 wine boxes when theirs were $12. COSTCO called [the company] up and threatened to drop the [wine companies] contract" with COSTCO if they didn't immediately drop the mom and pop shop. So instead, the company was forced to return merchandise.
> 
> EVIL.


 Things like that are so frustrating. I imagine lots of big businesses operate the same way.  Push the little guy out. Don't get me wrong, I shop at a variety of stores (yes, walmart), but we don't do the Sam's, Costco, BJ thing. Although the variety is slim, we use the LDS cannery for most of the bulk stuff. We have to time it right, though, we don't have one in our area, so....


----------



## gypsysue

Lucky you, possum. Wish the LDS had a cannery near us!

Costco is also notorious for getting local governments to use Eminent Domain to get land they want to build on. 

Still, regardless of the naughties...I have to say my money doens't stretch far, and rice is half the price of the grocery stores around here, so I buy it there. Plus I get the big bags of salt, baking soda, and our hot cocoa mix there, and I don't buy anything there I can get for the same price or cheaper elsewhere.

And after September I won't be getting anything there. Costco is $50 a year now for membership, which I believe is even higher than Sam's. I'm not even sure we saved $50 with our purchases over the year.


----------



## Meerkat

Sams is no cheaper than stores if you buy on sale.

We don't eat a lot of meat anyway.And no packaged foods except sugar,flour,dried beans.We get plenty of protein from our chickens eggs.
We do take fish oil from Norway that expensive for extra vitimins.


----------



## dirtgrrl

*Another bulk store?*

I hear ya on the membership cards. Too much up front and only good if #1 you DO buy enough to make up for it, AND #2 their prices are truly less than sales elsewhere. Usually neither one for me.

However, there is another bulk store in town called Smart & Final which mostly caters to the restaurant business. Open to the public and no membership fees. I used to buy my canning jars there (for seed storage) long ago, but haven't visited in quite some time. I'm going to check it out today and see how they compare. They may just be a southwestern chain but maybe they have stores elsewhere too.


----------



## Meerkat

JayJay said:


> SEE..THERE ARE IDIOTS OUT THERE...BEWARE!!!!
> 
> I just left the phone explaining to my idiot neighbor why she couldn't have the $1 buckets I am cleaning to put water in..
> She said ... "I don't go to Morgantown to get buckets--too much gas--20 miles!!"
> And I said.."Then go to Lowe's and get the $3.50 buckets @ 30 miles--is that better??"
> 
> Duh...idiots---I'm surrounded by idiots...just 3 @ $1 compared to 3 @ 3.50 just paid my gas...now I bought 8 for $1 each:2thumb:---she is soooooo stupid!!!!!
> 
> Yes, lotsoflead...most of us can do the math and figure the cost in gas isn't worth the savings...I said MOST of us can...not all.:gaah:
> 
> (and we're not renewing our sam's card either---we'll have what we need in the next 6 months and not need sam's):congrat:


 Beware of neighbors who give you junk and expect back the best of what you have too.Then get mad at you for it.Or want you to ell them something for nothing.
Buying up preps is not easy if you don't have the mony to do so.Things happen and the money gets spent.Or its tax time or something breaks down,well pump,septic backs up,tires need replacing,tooth filling pops out,etc,etc,etc..


----------



## JayJay

Meerkat said:


> Sams is no cheaper than stores if you buy on sale.
> 
> We don't eat a lot of meat anyway.And no packaged foods except sugar,flour,dried beans.We get plenty of protein from our chickens eggs.
> We do take fish oil from Norway that expensive for extra vitimins.


I agree--our sam's membership came about when rice at GFS was $22 last time we shopped there.
Now, who knows..but we will not renew our card and plan on getting all we need by March, renewal date!
We're not big meat eaters--and had a half beef in freezer till we lost most of it. But I get my chicken at save a lot

I'm an Aldi's and SaveALot fan.:2thumb:


----------



## BillS

Sams is worth the membership cost just for batteries alone. I buy a lot of shipping envelopes. Sams has the best prices on those too. They sometimes have good deals on bulk foods but you really need to know what those items cost at other stores too.


----------



## Emerald

Our Sam's has great buys if you happen to be there at the right time. We got our freezer there for about $80 off the price cuz there was a small ding in the front- we also got a great trailer cuz it was a return-$125 off the price. We debated buying it but have used it several times a year and lent it to family and friends... It has saved us renting uhauls and other folk's trucks to haul our crap!.

I also buy my flours there most of them are about $3(average) cheaper fthan any of the other warehouses or even Gordan foods. Hot sauce by the gallon-sugar/salt/herbs and spices all much cheaper in bulk than buy the tiny bottles in the market. If you go the day before big holidays(where they will be closed) they often mark down the meats to get rid of them.
We get our money's worth at sams club. Especially on books-there are a few authors that we loved and buy when they come out on hard cover(and we are "re-readers") and sam's prices are about $8 cheaper than any other store.


----------



## JayJay

Emerald says:
If you go the day before big holidays(where they will be closed) they often mark down the meats to get rid of them

Thanks for that info--I'd never thought of that.


----------



## Emerald

JayJay said:


> Emerald says:
> If you go the day before big holidays(where they will be closed) they often mark down the meats to get rid of them
> 
> Thanks for that info--I'd never thought of that.


You're welcome-even some of the smaller stores will mark down close dated items right before they are going to be closed for a day or two.. I still live in a town that will close some of the stores for 2 to 3 days for some of the holidays. It pays to know which will be shut for a day or two.


----------



## gypsysue

dirtgrrl said:


> However, there is another bulk store in town called Smart & Final which mostly caters to the restaurant business. Open to the public and no membership fees. I used to buy my canning jars there (for seed storage) long ago, but haven't visited in quite some time. I'm going to check it out today and see how they compare. They may just be a southwestern chain but maybe they have stores elsewhere too.


We'd be interested to know more about this store, so let us now what you find out. We spend part of the winter near Las Vegas. I've never heard of this store but it sounds like it might be worth going to.


----------



## neldarez

25# sugar is on sale at our western family store, Genes Harvest. It's on for 12.99. Costco sells 25 # for 15.49.............I bought 4 bags and am going back tomorrow for more cuz I'll be canning etc...........endless shelf life if handled right.........sure not going to be cheaper!


----------



## JayJay

:2thumb:


neldarez said:


> 25# sugar is on sale at our western family store, Genes Harvest. It's on for 12.99. Costco sells 25 # for 15.49.............I bought 4 bags and am going back tomorrow for more cuz I'll be canning etc...........endless shelf life if handled right.........sure not going to be cheaper!


I know Sam's here has a terrible price for sugar---I get it at SaveALot or DG for a better price.:dunno:


----------



## gypsysue

neldarez said:


> 25# sugar is on sale at our western family store, Genes Harvest. It's on for 12.99. Costco sells 25 # for 15.49.............I bought 4 bags and am going back tomorrow for more cuz I'll be canning etc...........endless shelf life if handled right.........sure not going to be cheaper!


We had the same sale over here in Montana this past week. Ends tonight. Kinda sad to think I got excited over 25 lbs. of sugar for $12.99. When we moved up here 8 years ago I remember stocking up on it on sale for $3.99, regularly $4.99 for 25-lbs.


----------



## Barfife

Two good deals last week in Georgia:
#10 cans of generic veggies (corn, beans, peas, greens) at Publix for $4.99 - $7.29.

A new surivial store 40 miles away had a one day sale to show they were now carrying grains and had 45#, 6 gal buckets of red wheat with O2 , for $19.99!! I got their last six buckets and picked them up to save the $125 shipping.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Kai22....wow, what part of Cali are you in? Those prices are horrendous. I will not buy ground beef when it is a high, up here, of $3.29 a pound, just will not do it.

As for other prices for condiments, you should be able to find a store somewhere, in a major metro area, that carries such stuff at steeply discounted prices. Up here, there is this little company that is called "Everyday Deals", and they supply palletized goods from closed stores, "damaged goods" and probably some that came in an unacceptable, or insurance paid off shipment. I have gotten Kraft Mayo, 3 for $1.00, name brand mustards the same, cake mixes 3 or 4 for a buck, and name brand cereals at the most for $1.59, but lately $1.25 a box.

Then, Kai22, there is Winco foods. I do think you all have it down there too, and trust me, they have the best prices. If you can find one in a nearby town or metro area, go there and make a huge shopping trip of it, they sell in bulk as well (my favorite rice, Basamati, is about $1.25 a pound, which I understand is a really good price for it).

I keep finding that for some reason, our prices here in the Northwest are far under what others across the nation (acquaintances and relatives) are. I am just not sure what causes this. I know we produce a lot, but....so does Cali, and Kai22, you should be able to find some good prices, unless you are in a far flung community.

One example of pricing here. I was getting whole rolled oat bulk for .39 cents a pound, and then it went up to .60 cents a pound, it was a shock, but someone I know in IL said that was an amazing price yet. 

On the subject of crops, here in the Northwest, we are seemingly having another "non-summer".......Here it is July 19th and it is overcast and has rained. My garden is going, but not so good, mainly because it is a first year garden in this place (soil is lacking and acidic), but lack of sun sure isn't helping. I believe Oregons wheat crops, and that of Washingtons, are doing ok, have not heard otherwise. So far cherries and peaches up in Hood River are in, and of course apples and pears will not be in till fall. 

If we could just get a decent summer here, it is really awful, things are not growing so well for many home gardeners. Anyone know about projected forecast like in a Farmers Almanac?


----------



## HoppeEL4

Barfife, if you are looking for wheat and oats, try your local feed stores, they sell it cheaper in 50# bags. It says it is for animal consumption, but it is edible, you just have to watch for occasional little pebbles maybe. At those survival stores you pay top dollar.

Take the 50# bags and break them up into smaller bags and use a Foodsaver to seal them up.


----------



## neldarez

HoppeEL4 said:


> Kai22....wow, what part of Cali are you in? Those prices are horrendous. I will not buy ground beef when it is a high, up here, of $3.29 a pound, just will not do it.
> 
> As for other prices for condiments, you should be able to find a store somewhere, in a major metro area, that carries such stuff at steeply discounted prices. Up here, there is this little company that is called "Everyday Deals", and they supply palletized goods from closed stores, "damaged goods" and probably some that came in an unacceptable, or insurance paid off shipment. I have gotten Kraft Mayo, 3 for $1.00, name brand mustards the same, cake mixes 3 or 4 for a buck, and name brand cereals at the most for $1.59, but lately $1.25 a box.
> 
> Then, Kai22, there is Winco foods. I do think you all have it down there too, and trust me, they have the best prices. If you can find one in a nearby town or metro area, go there and make a huge shopping trip of it, they sell in bulk as well (my favorite rice, Basamati, is about $1.25 a pound, which I understand is a really good price for it).
> 
> I keep finding that for some reason, our prices here in the Northwest are far under what others across the nation (acquaintances and relatives) are. I am just not sure what causes this. I know we produce a lot, but....so does Cali, and Kai22, you should be able to find some good prices, unless you are in a far flung community.
> 
> One example of pricing here. I was getting whole rolled oat bulk for .39 cents a pound, and then it went up to .60 cents a pound, it was a shock, but someone I know in IL said that was an amazing price yet.
> 
> On the subject of crops, here in the Northwest, we are seemingly having another "non-summer".......Here it is July 19th and it is overcast and has rained. My garden is going, but not so good, mainly because it is a first year garden in this place (soil is lacking and acidic), but lack of sun sure isn't helping. I believe Oregons wheat crops, and that of Washingtons, are doing ok, have not heard otherwise. So far cherries and peaches up in Hood River are in, and of course apples and pears will not be in till fall.
> 
> If we could just get a decent summer here, it is really awful, things are not growing so well for many home gardeners. Anyone know about projected forecast like in a Farmers Almanac?


Just wanted to let you know that the wheat crops around spokane area ( which are big) are not doing good.....because of all the rain this spring, they have mold.....farmers are spending a fortune buying sprays to help with the mold, they don't know if they will even harvest. Today was wet here but we have now had many days of sunshine........my garden is doing really well for the most part..........


----------



## neldarez

Of all the questions ( some really dumb) that I have asked you guys about, this might be the dumbest one yet, but, here goes........is corn meal just ground corn?:scratch


----------



## The_Blob

neldarez said:


> Of all the questions ( some really dumb) that I have asked you guys about, this might be the dumbest one yet, but, here goes........is corn meal just ground corn?:scratch


yes it is, sometimes the fine stuff is also called cornflour (I have cookbooks that call for cornflour), but *cornstarch* is also called 'cornflour' in Europe

stone ground & steel ground cornmeal is different also

steel ground lasts longer, most of the husk and germ is removed in the milling

stone ground has slightly more nutritive value due to keeping some hull & germ, I think it also has a stronger flavor


----------



## gypsysue

Neldarez and Hoppe, you're both in the part of the country where you can order from Azure Standard, and their bulk prices on grains are good. Kai might even want to see if they deliver to their part of the country.

You place your order by the specified date each month and it's delivered either to you or to a group site or store. If your order is $400 or more they'll deliver to you free. In most places people put their orders together, at least the delivery location, to get the free delivery. The trucks have scheduled routes, and you pretty much have to be along one of their routes or willing to drive to it.

Here, our local feed store and the Health food store both take deliveries, which means we have to drive 17 miles once a month to pick up our order, but no shipping charges.

They're based in Oregon and they deliver all over the NW. This is their website: http://www.azurestandard.com/ You'll have to make a user name and password to see prices, but you can see products without it. There's no charge to join or order. We get 50 lbs. of organic wheat for $19, and 50 lbs. of organic whole corn for $24. We also order beans, rice and oatmeal from them. A 50 lb. bag of oatmeal is around $18.


----------



## neldarez

gypsysue said:


> Neldarez and Hoppe, you're both in the part of the country where you can order from Azure Standard, and their bulk prices on grains are good. Kai might even want to see if they deliver to their part of the country.
> 
> You place your order by the specified date each month and it's delivered either to you or to a group site or store. If your order is $400 or more they'll deliver to you free. In most places people put their orders together, at least the delivery location, to get the free delivery. The trucks have scheduled routes, and you pretty much have to be along one of their routes or willing to drive to it.
> 
> Here, our local feed store and the Health food store both take deliveries, which means we have to drive 17 miles once a month to pick up our order, but no shipping charges.
> 
> They're based in Oregon and they deliver all over the NW. This is their website: Azure Standard - Quality Bulk & Natural Foods You'll have to make a user name and password to see prices, but you can see products without it. There's no charge to join or order. We get 50 lbs. of organic wheat for $19, and 50 lbs. of organic whole corn for $24. We also order beans, rice and oatmeal from them. A 50 lb. bag of oatmeal is around $18.


wow, thanks gypsy.....I'll look right into that....I love this forum!!:congrat:


----------



## neldarez

gypsysue said:


> Neldarez and Hoppe, you're both in the part of the country where you can order from Azure Standard, and their bulk prices on grains are good. Kai might even want to see if they deliver to their part of the country.
> 
> You place your order by the specified date each month and it's delivered either to you or to a group site or store. If your order is $400 or more they'll deliver to you free. In most places people put their orders together, at least the delivery location, to get the free delivery. The trucks have scheduled routes, and you pretty much have to be along one of their routes or willing to drive to it.
> 
> Here, our local feed store and the Health food store both take deliveries, which means we have to drive 17 miles once a month to pick up our order, but no shipping charges.
> 
> They're based in Oregon and they deliver all over the NW. This is their website: Azure Standard - Quality Bulk & Natural Foods You'll have to make a user name and password to see prices, but you can see products without it. There's no charge to join or order. We get 50 lbs. of organic wheat for $19, and 50 lbs. of organic whole corn for $24. We also order beans, rice and oatmeal from them. A 50 lb. bag of oatmeal is around $18.


then do you grind the corn? If I dried frozen corn and then ground it, would that be corn meal? Would I then use it for making corn bread?


----------



## gypsysue

neldarez said:


> then do you grind the corn? If I dried frozen corn and then ground it, would that be corn meal? Would I then use it for making corn bread?


Yes, you can dry the frozen corn and grind it. It works very well.

Corn is a nice grain to grind. I've even done it with two rocks (a large flat rock and a smaller hand-held rock), which is hard to do with grains like wheat and barley. So if TSHTF and you don't have a grinder, don't be afraid to tackle grinding it with rocks.

Then use it like you would any corn meal. You can grind it coarse or fine, I've found both works.


----------



## JayJay

neldarez said:


> Just wanted to let you know that the wheat crops around spokane area ( which are big) are not doing good.....because of all the rain this spring, they have mold.....farmers are spending a fortune buying sprays to help with the mold, they don't know if they will even harvest. Today was wet here but we have now had many days of sunshine........my garden is doing really well for the most part..........


I read on a blog warnings about buying wheat because of the mold...
Thanks...and glad you have a blooming-pun intended--garden!!!:ignore:


----------



## gypsysue

If you're going to buy wheat, do it now before the new crop is harvested. Here in Montana they're spraying thousands of pounds of fungicide on the wheat fields to try and save the crop. They say about 30% of the crop is already beyond saving but they're going to extreme efforts to save the rest.

They brought in crop dusters from other states to help spray. Farmers are spending $20,000 to $100,000. Even if they 'save' the crop, how much harm has all that fungicide done to the wheat kernals and to the surrounding land/environment? How much will this add to the rising cost of buying wheat?

Last week we bought enough wheat to get well past the next few years, as soon as we read the story in the newspaper, to make sure we got it before the new crop is harvested.

Here's the news story:
http://www.flatheadbeacon.com/articles/article/disease_sweeps_over_wheat_fields/23760/


----------



## HoppeEL4

Thanks for the site Gypsy.....I can see it is already going to be really useful. One benefit I have, my son works for a feed store which has access to a company that has access to all manner of useful homesteading tools, I think he said it used to be called "Spokane Hardware" but was bought out and then merged into feed/animal supply. 

I can get a grinder at wholesale cost, and also some other very useful tools, which I will be doing soon. I am back and forth on an electric grinder, or manual. I keep telling myself that an electric one would not do us any good should we find ourselves without power. Then I tell myself that should we still have power, I'd be kicking myself for getting the manual one....

The absolute next on my list is a Foodsaver and tons of bags, a pressure canner, the grinder and then I have to think hard if there was anything else that I needed and just cannot imagine right now.


----------



## LincTex

HoppeEL4 said:


> I am back and forth on an electric grinder, or manual. I keep telling myself that an electric one would not do us any good should we find ourselves without power.


You can make power with an inverter....but you still need something to charge the battery with, so you will need a solar panel or something similar.

Your best bet is to buy one that can be used either with power, or operated manually. These are more money, but it is the best method. I have mine set up for three possible sources: run off electricity, run off of hand crank, or I can also use the line shaft in my shop which is powered by a stationary engine. I also plan to adpat an old bicycle.... pedaling is SOOO much EASIER than hand cranking!!


----------



## cybergranny

HoppeEL4 said:


> Thanks for the site Gypsy.....I can see it is already going to be really useful. One benefit I have, my son works for a feed store which has access to a company that has access to all manner of useful homesteading tools, I think he said it used to be called "Spokane Hardware" but was bought out and then merged into feed/animal supply.
> 
> I can get a grinder at wholesale cost, and also some other very useful tools, which I will be doing soon. I am back and forth on an electric grinder, or manual. I keep telling myself that an electric one would not do us any good should we find ourselves without power. Then I tell myself that should we still have power, I'd be kicking myself for getting the manual one....
> 
> The absolute next on my list is a Foodsaver and tons of bags, a pressure canner, the grinder and then I have to think hard if there was anything else that I needed and just cannot imagine right now.


I could kick myself for not ordering the electric part 2 years ago. This mill has both. You can use the electric mill or put in the hand crank when there is no electricity. Family Grain Mill Jupiter Grain Kitchen Aid Wheat Grinder Flour

We love this mill, it really does a phenominal job without paying $400 + as in the Country Mill which I think is the best.


----------



## BillS

My wife and I were in Wal-Mart yesterday. I noticed that they had a cereal display with the "every day low price" of $3.64. One was Honey Nut Cheerios. I bought 3 boxes of it last week for $3.50. That's a 4% increase in one week!! It makes me glad that I got 200 boxes of cereal stashed away.


----------



## gypsysue

LincTex said:


> You can make power with an inverter....but you still need something to charge the battery with, so you will need a solar panel or something similar.
> 
> Your best bet is to buy one that can be used either with power, or operated manually. These are more money, but it is the best method. I have mine set up for three possible sources: run off electricity, run off of hand crank, or I can also use the line shaft in my shop which is powered by a stationary engine. I also plan to adpat an old bicycle.... pedaling is SOOO much EASIER than hand cranking!!


Technically you're right.

However, our Kitchen Mill electric grain grinder uses 1,100 watts of power. That's a pretty big load and would take a big inverter to handle it. We have to start the generator to run our grinder (we're totally off-grid).

It would also take a lot of hours of pedaling to produce enough charge in your batteries to handle much grinding. Good exercise, though, so I'm all for it!

I think I'd start with a hand-cranked mill because it covers all your bases. Then get an electric mill when you find one you can afford and use it until such a day comes you don't have grid electricity for some reason.

Otherwise...at least read the watt or amp information on the electric grinder you're thinking of buying. Then look around for an inverter that would handle the load and see how much that costs, and figure what it'll take to keep batteries charged enough to use it.


----------



## neldarez

BillS said:


> My wife and I were in Wal-Mart yesterday. I noticed that they had a cereal display with the "every day low price" of $3.64. One was Honey Nut Cheerios. I bought 3 boxes of it last week for $3.50. That's a 4% increase in one week!! It makes me glad that I got 200 boxes of cereal stashed away.


Hi Bill, do you open the cereal and put into mylar or do you just store the insert with cereal in it?? :scratch


----------



## Meerkat

We seldom eat bread anymore and stopped buying it when we read a certain preservative in it comes from human hair off dead corpses.

I make biscuits now and then and cornbread.No way will I even think of growing and harvesting wheat.We started buying King Arthur Flour.


----------



## BillS

neldarez said:


> Hi Bill, do you open the cereal and put into mylar or do you just store the insert with cereal in it?? :scratch


I stored the boxes still sealed in big plastic totes that have airtight covers.


----------



## gypsysue

Meerkat said:


> .No way will I even think of growing and harvesting wheat.


Back when I had a 'real' job I thought that too. It's work, but I love the sight and smell of the wheat just before we harvest it --by hand, I might add!

No worries here on our homestead about rumors of preservatives made from human hair of corpses!

Just homegrown organic wheat, threshed, winnowed, and cleaned by hand, and run through our own wheat grinder! Some things are worth the work!


----------



## neldarez

BillS said:


> I stored the boxes still sealed in big plastic totes that have airtight covers.


thanks, my hubby loves his cold cereal........we haven't stored up any of that yet......


----------



## kathyd

The future looks pretty bleak for food prices. Trying to stock up on sale 
goods right now.


----------



## Possumfam

gypsysue said:


> Just homegrown organic wheat, threshed, winnowed, and cleaned by hand, and run through our own wheat grinder! Some things are worth the work!


WOW!!!! How do you separate the grain by hand? Do you have some type of machine? We've thought about it, but don't know how to get the kernels out.


----------



## UncleJoe

Possumfam said:


> WOW!!!! How do you separate the grain by hand? Do you have some type of machine? We've thought about it, but don't know how to get the kernels out.


How to Thresh and Winnow Harvested Wheat By Hand | eHow.com

Or if you prefer a visual


----------



## Kai22

HoppeEL4 said:


> Kai22....wow, what part of Cali are you in? Those prices are horrendous. I will not buy ground beef when it is a high, up here, of $3.29 a pound, just will not do it.
> 
> As for other prices for condiments, you should be able to find a store somewhere, in a major metro area, that carries such stuff at steeply discounted prices. Up here, there is this little company that is called "Everyday Deals", and they supply palletized goods from closed stores, "damaged goods" and probably some that came in an unacceptable, or insurance paid off shipment. I have gotten Kraft Mayo, 3 for $1.00, name brand mustards the same, cake mixes 3 or 4 for a buck, and name brand cereals at the most for $1.59, but lately $1.25 a box.
> 
> Then, Kai22, there is Winco foods. I do think you all have it down there too, and trust me, they have the best prices. If you can find one in a nearby town or metro area, go there and make a huge shopping trip of it, they sell in bulk as well (my favorite rice, Basamati, is about $1.25 a pound, which I understand is a really good price for it).
> 
> I keep finding that for some reason, our prices here in the Northwest are far under what others across the nation (acquaintances and relatives) are. I am just not sure what causes this. I know we produce a lot, but....so does Cali, and Kai22, you should be able to find some good prices, unless you are in a far flung community.
> 
> One example of pricing here. I was getting whole rolled oat bulk for .39 cents a pound, and then it went up to .60 cents a pound, it was a shock, but someone I know in IL said that was an amazing price yet.
> 
> On the subject of crops, here in the Northwest, we are seemingly having another "non-summer".......Here it is July 19th and it is overcast and has rained. My garden is going, but not so good, mainly because it is a first year garden in this place (soil is lacking and acidic), but lack of sun sure isn't helping. I believe Oregons wheat crops, and that of Washingtons, are doing ok, have not heard otherwise. So far cherries and peaches up in Hood River are in, and of course apples and pears will not be in till fall.
> 
> If we could just get a decent summer here, it is really awful, things are not growing so well for many home gardeners. Anyone know about projected forecast like in a Farmers Almanac?


We are in a remote-ish part of northern California - and definitely in a 'far-flung' community. We do have a Winco about 90 miles from here and make it a point to try and get there once every couple of months for a big shopping trip. I just try to keep a good list of what we'll need for prep food, as well as every day stuff and then stock up when we go on the big shopping trip.

There's a Grocery Outlet store about an hour away and I go there monthly. But it's hit and miss what you'll find, and dates can be an issue. If I find something good I stock up for sure!

My grandparents lived in the Northwest most of their lives, and yes, for some reason the grocery prices up there are much lower than a lot of other places. My grandma used to load up her truck and bring us groceries when she came for the summer 

We've put in huge veggie gardens this year (and they are doing AMAZING!), DH fishes, I hunt, and we are making connections with ranchers to buy beef direct from them. Finally I am learning to not be so dependent on the store. I used to go daily! :nuts:


----------



## bunkie

good work kai22!

nice link on harvesting grain uncle joe. here's another link with a couple other ideas...

Homegrown Goodness - Cleaning Wheat (Tim Peters)

we're experimenting with perennial ryes and wheat at the moment, gathering seed and expanding the perimeter. we've had one rye come back each year and produce well for going on 4 years this year. i love the idea of planting a patch and it coming up every year. this will be the year we grind some and test hop it's flavor in bread and such. the wheat is still very unstable. out of 75 plants, only 6 returned.


----------



## gypsysue

Possumfam said:


> WOW!!!! How do you separate the grain by hand? Do you have some type of machine? We've thought about it, but don't know how to get the kernels out.


There's a guy named Rick who is a member on the forum, and he has a couple of videos on here of how he uses a five-gallon bucket with a lid, hole in the lid and a chain hanging through the hole, hooked to a drill to spin the chain, and that's how he threshes wheat.

We do it a couple ways here at our place. Our wheat 'field' is an old corral, so it's bigger than a backyard garden but not a real field. We do plan to have a couple of small fields of grain eventually.

We cut just the tops off, carrying a 5-gallon bucket over our arm. It's dumped onto a big, blue tarp (Costco, pack of two 12' by 16' tarps). When there's a lot of it we walk on it, beat it with sticks and/or roll a heavy drum over it.  Perfectly ripe wheat practically falls off the wheat head.

Then we gather handfuls or armfuls of 'stuff' and toss it slightly or just drop it back onto the tarp. Eventually we pick up the corners and shake it all to the middle. We scoop off all the empy wheat heads and other debris and put it in the buckets, then dump all that into the chicken pen. Any grain we missed helps fatten up the chickens.

The grains left on the tarp are winnowed by tossing on a breezy (NOT windy as some people say! You can lose a lot of wheat that way!) day and then poured into clean, dry buckets. We still have to pick out bits of chaff as we use it.

The first couple years when we only grew a small patch we hand-threshed it while watching movies. We sat with the buckets and picked up a head at a time and ran our hands up and down it to pop the wheat kernals/berries out. Then we winnowed it outside.

Wheat and other grains are fun to work with, and it's such a good feeling to grind and bake with grains YOU grew yourself!


----------



## CulexPipiens

Thanks for the description, gypsysue, I'm trying a very small patch for the first time this year just to experience each of the steps and get a feel for how to grow and harvest it. I've got the growing part down pretty well but the harvest part has been the big unknown.


----------



## gypsysue

Culex, if it's just a small patch, I'd thresh it by hand. You're going to want to know you got every grain!  It's easy to take the wheat top/head in your hand, hold it over a bucket, and wiggle your fingers around on it to jiggle the grains out. You'll easily figure out a way that works for your hands. There's no hurry to do it all, either. We worked on it over the winter. Kind of like shelling dry beans. We just worked on it here and there, usually while watching a DVD/movie. 

Cool that you're getting familiar with it. Even if you never grow it again until you have to, now you'll know how it's done. I'd rather learn these things now, while my life doesn't depend on it!


----------



## HoppeEL4

Meerkat, is this the one you are talking about?



> Industrial sourcesThe majority of *L-Cysteine *was once obtained industrially by hydrolysis of human hair, but in recent years 80% is produced from duck feathers. Due to marketing restraints with Jewish Kosher and Muslim Halal however, it is now possible to get synthetically produced material, albeit at a higher price[3]. The synthetic route involves fermentation utilizing a mutant of E. coli. Wacker Chemie introduced a route from substituted thiazolines.[4] Following this technology, L-cysteine is produced by the hydrolysis of racemic 2-amino-Δ2-thiazoline-4-carboxylic acid using Pseudomonas thiazolinophilum.[5]


----------



## RevWC

Due to the drought and high cost of feed ranchers in Texas are sending their cattle to market early. This will cause and increase in meat prices in the late fall.


----------



## LincTex

RevWC said:


> Due to the drought and high cost of feed ranchers in Texas are sending their cattle to market early. This will cause and increase in meat prices in the late fall.


 I know one guy that has culled his herd by 30%. NO ONE has hay for sale at reasonable prices. Horse-worthy square bales are $10 each in some places!
Round bales of cornstalk are $55, good rounds of hay are $75 each


----------



## Meerkat

HoppeEL4 said:


> Meerkat, is this the one you are talking about?


 I think so.I read about things,then forget where I read it.
I have'nt bought a loaf of bread since.I don't trust our food source anymore.They will do anything to save a buck.


----------



## BillS

neldarez said:


> thanks, my hubby loves his cold cereal........we haven't stored up any of that yet......


Corn and wheat prices are going to be going through the roof soon. You'll want to buy cereal when the big boxes are $3.50 and not when they're $5.


----------



## JayJay

I heard a radio announcer suggest $6 a package for bacon in the coming month..I bought a few @3.60(ouch!!!) and DG had it on sale for $1.85 and I bought 10...It wasn't the greatest, but I use it for seasoning and bacon grease for cornbread.
DG still had it @ that price today.


----------



## Possumfam

Thanks Uncle Joe and Gypsysue - dh will be happy to see these posts. I'm sure we've just added another job to the list of things that need to be done.


----------



## neldarez

JayJay said:


> I heard a radio announcer suggest $6 a package for bacon in the coming month..I bought a few @3.60(ouch!!!) and DG had it on sale for $1.85 and I bought 10...It wasn't the greatest, but I use it for seasoning and bacon grease for cornbread.
> DG still had it @ that price today.


We rarely buy bacon, but my cabbage is ready so I have to have fried cabbage with bacon! anyway, I bought it at Walmart for $3.50 lb. and from there it went up to $7.99 lb.


----------



## Emerald

neldarez said:


> We rarely buy bacon, but my cabbage is ready so I have to have fried cabbage with bacon! anyway, I bought it at Walmart for $3.50 lb. and from there it went up to $7.99 lb.


If you have a smoker you can make your own-I've done it and I've also made something called "buckboard bacon" which is pork shoulder that you brine and smoke kinda like a mix between Canadian bacon and regular bacon-if your butcher is good you can order the shoulder with the fat left on(like I do). When it goes on sale for .99¢ lb I buy as much as I can afford-special ordered so it does have the big "rind" of fat(most stores cut this off cuz folks don't want it and they use it for sausage etc.) I debone it all and then freeze what I am not smoking, but I usually smoke it all at once-I brine it for about 3 or 4 days then give it a good rinse and smoke it till the center is180°F let it cool and then slice and fry for breakfast-dinner etc. and it freezes very well.


----------



## Clarice

I was lucky enough to get bacon for 2.50/12oz. I use bacon dripping for seasoning in a lot of vegetables. Old southern tradition.


----------



## goshengirl

Clarice said:


> I was lucky enough to get bacon for 2.50/12oz. I use bacon dripping for seasoning in a lot of vegetables. Old southern tradition.


How do you keep your bacon drippings, and for how long?


----------



## CulexPipiens

gypsysue said:


> Cool that you're getting familiar with it. Even if you never grow it again until you have to, now you'll know how it's done. I'd rather learn these things now, while my life doesn't depend on it!


My thought exactly! With a secondary motive of working towards full independence and self sufficiency by choice instead of by need.


----------



## LittleFire

For bacon drippings, I put it in a glass jar when it cools and put it in the freezer works well for me and stores for a long time


----------



## JayJay

LittleFire said:


> For bacon drippings, I put it in a glass jar when it cools and put it in the freezer works well for me and stores for a long time


I use mine too fast for freezing--but Mom did that and it does lasts for a very long time...months.


----------



## ComputerGuy

Bacon = Meat Candy


----------



## gypsysue

ComputerGuy said:


> Bacon = Meat Candy


YES!!! 

LittleFire, that's exactly what we do with bacon drippings too...in a jar and put in the freezer. I've seen people who leave them in a jar or can right out on the counter and use them as they go, too, but I just prefer the fridge or freezer.


----------



## dirtgrrl

Bacon=Meat Candy = Best Post Ever!

Some day I'm gonna try chocolate covered bacon. I heard it's the best of both worlds.

Been down with a bad cold and didn't make it to the Smart & Final store until yesterday. Food and canning jar prices are nothing special, but you can pick up bulk quantities not usually found in the supermarket. What I did like was their selection of food-grade plastic tubs with lids. At first I thought I just wanted big buckets, then realized that a full bucket would be difficult for me to carry. So I bought them out of their 12-quart tubs with lids. They should last forever. The manager was very helpful, and they'll probably special order for you. It's a much smaller store than Walmart, and friendlier too.

Gypsy, if you want to stop in the next time you're here the store is located on Tropicana just east of Maryland Pkwy, around the corner from UNLV, right next to Metro Pizza. Open 7 days, but close at 8 pm. For some of you that's late, but for Las Vegas, that's early!


----------



## Clarice

I keep my dripping is a pint mason jar in the fridge. How long will they keep? A good while I'm sure, but since I use mine often I'm really not sure. When I cook bacon I usually cook 2 pkgs at a time and store the uneaten bacon in a ziploc bag in the fridge for use in sandwiches or crumbled up on salads. That way I don't have to clean up greasy splatters or smell up the house often (the odor of fried bacon seem to linger for a long time).


----------



## LittleFire

Clarice said:


> I keep my dripping is a pint mason jar in the fridge. How long will they keep? A good while I'm sure, but since I use mine often I'm really not sure. When I cook bacon I usually cook 2 pkgs at a time and store the uneaten bacon in a ziploc bag in the fridge for use in sandwiches or crumbled up on salads. That way I don't have to clean up greasy splatters or smell up the house often (the odor of fried bacon seem to linger for a long time).


I do the same thing Clarice! But I also put them in separate ziploc bags in the freezer being that I am alone and a pound of bacon goes along way for me! Freezing cook bacon is just as good and will last me longer than in the fridge.


----------



## Emerald

I too cook two or three packs of bacon at a time. but I strain out the bits in my grease using a coffee filter folded over the top of a mason jar, and just slowly pour that hot grease thru it... straining the bits out keep it from going rancid for a very, very, very long time. Then it gets stored in the back of the fridge-first in first out rotation.. I probably have about 2lbs of grease in their little jars back there. I have also found that with the mason jars, since I pour it in super hot and put a lid and ring on it pretty much seals it self. I do not can it, but I often wonder if you did pressure can it how long would it really last. We tend to go in streaks of using it and not using it.
I have used it instead of any oils in my hamburger bun recipe too.. adds a flavor that is just great with burgers.
I got the bun recipe from "a year in bread" blog.


----------



## goshengirl

I LOVE these suggestions with bacon grease!


----------



## The_Blob

Bacon: the food that is so good... they flavor OTHER MEAT with it!


----------



## HoppeEL4

> smell up the house often (the odor of fried bacon seem to linger for a long time).


Whats wrong with the smell of bacon?

That is one smell I do not mind. Fried chicken, that I want to get rid of afterwards, but the smell of bacon is good.


----------



## Emerald

HoppeEL4 said:


> Whats wrong with the smell of bacon?
> 
> That is one smell I do not mind. Fried chicken, that I want to get rid of afterwards, but the smell of bacon is good.


OMGoodness just think-bacon scented candles! I'll be rich! with maybe a hint of maple... IT'S MY IDEA I HAD IT FIRST!_(Em runs off to make bacon scented maple candles before anyone can steal her idea!!)_


----------



## neldarez

Emerald said:


> OMGoodness just think-bacon scented candles! I'll be rich! with maybe a hint of maple... IT'S MY IDEA I HAD IT FIRST!_(Em runs off to make bacon scented maple candles before anyone can steal her idea!!)_


Dang it......you always get the good ideas first!!!:gaah:


----------



## gypsysue

Put me in for buying some of the first batch, Em! They'll be numbered, right?

Sounds like heavenly candles! I'll be drooling all the time!


----------



## Ezmerelda

cybergranny said:


> I could kick myself for not ordering the electric part 2 years ago. This mill has both. You can use the electric mill or put in the hand crank when there is no electricity. Family Grain Mill Jupiter Grain Kitchen Aid Wheat Grinder Flour
> 
> We love this mill, it really does a phenominal job without paying $400 + as in the Country Mill which I think is the best.


I have this one! I love it, and you can get all sorts of attachments for grating and slicing cheese and/or vegetables, attachments for grinding meat and making peanut butter.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Yep, that would sell, you could bet, and especially to men....

My husband and teen son always balk at me having them smell scented candles ("a little too flowery"), so this would be one the bachelors would actually feel manly buying!

You know, if Denny's can sell an ice cream sundae with bacon bits in it, you can make a candle that smells like it, and have it sell.


----------



## LincTex

HoppeEL4 said:


> Yep, that would sell, you could bet, and especially to men....
> so this would be one the bachelors would actually feel manly buying!


I always joke with my wife that I wish they made a perfume that smells like Hoppe's #9 Powder Solvent


----------



## The_Blob

Emerald said:


> OMGoodness just think-bacon scented candles! I'll be rich! with maybe a hint of maple... IT'S MY IDEA I HAD IT FIRST!_(Em runs off to make bacon scented maple candles before anyone can steal her idea!!)_


someone beat you to it:

6 Bacon Votive Candles Smoky Scent by WoodcraftsandCandles on Etsy










also soap, lotion, balm, bandages, cologne, air freshener, and oil...

Bacon Scented Soap


----------



## UncleJoe

The_Blob said:


> someone beat you to it:
> 
> 6 Bacon Votive Candles Smoky Scent by WoodcraftsandCandles on Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also soap, lotion, balm, bandages, cologne, air freshener, and oil...
> 
> Bacon Scented Soap


You really CAN find anything on the internet, can't you? 

Back to food prices.

Local sweet corn is hitting the farmers markets. I stopped in 2 places this week. The first one was $5.50/12 and the other was $6.00/12. That's up from $4-$4.50/12 last year. Tomatoes are going for around $1 per lb.  or $20.00 if you buy a bushel. Last year I could get a bushel for $12.00. 
Sure wish mine would hurry up and get ripe.


----------



## dirtgrrl

*I'm stocking up on chocolate*

I figure about 1 year post SHTF people will trade anything for it! That and pepperoni pizza!


----------



## Meerkat

UncleJoe said:


> You really CAN find anything on the internet, can't you?
> 
> Back to food prices.
> 
> Local sweet corn is hitting the farmers markets. I stopped in 2 places this week. The first one was $5.50/12 and the other was $6.00/12. That's up from $4-$4.50/12 last year. Tomatoes are going for around $1 per lb.  or $20.00 if you buy a bushel. Last year I could get a bushel for $12.00.
> Sure wish mine would hurry up and get ripe.


 I got 25 lb.s today for 14.99 and 1/2 bushel of peahes for 12.99.Tomatos and peaches both looked very good.I'sure they may be hybrids but it will have to do.I canned 14qts of my tomatos last mon..
Meat has doubled in price here.We grind our hamburger from chuck roast but its 3.99 on sale.I did buy some beef ribs for 1.99lb so we can keep the dogs teeth clean,vet wants 440 to clean my old dogs teeth,raw bones do it fo a couple bucks a week,never cooked bones of course.


----------



## neldarez

dirtgrrl said:


> I figure about 1 year post SHTF people will trade anything for it! That and pepperoni pizza!


lol, I'm with you. well, I would be if I knew how to stock up chocolate....are you putting it in the freezer?


----------



## tsrwivey

My hubby hates food scented candles. He walks in the house from work, smells them, & thinks I've been cookin'. He looks for the goodies only to find a candle. The look of disappointment on his face is so sad. I'm afraid a bacon scented candle would be more than he could take.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Stock up on chocolate....I would think you'd have to freeze it in something airtight. Chocolate will absord flavors around it. 

Not a bad idea....

I have noticed produce is not terribly priced this year, but beef and pork is really high. No more .99 cent a pound hamburger. The cheapest I have been able to find has been $2.99 a pound, which is ridiculous, because I can also find petite sirloin steaks for the same price....What good is it trying to budget with the mindset of using hamburger, when it is the price of steak? 

Though, I can still find turkey for .99 cents a pound (frozen whole turkeys), and chicken for same per pound.

Soon we will have 12 rabbits in the freezer. So I have a question for anyone here. We have raised broiler chickens, the Cornish Cross, and also the Red Broilers. Each time we have, our chickens are not as tender as what they have in the stores. I have let them set in the 40 degree fridge for three days, yet they still were always tough to some degree. 

My question is, if anyone here has raised poultry/rabbit, and if anyone knows how to get the meat to a maximum desired tenderness. More "rest" days in the fridge? Marinating it in a salt brine while in the fridge? I want these 12 rabbits to be tender, they have been a lot of work, plus we thought we would end our summer with a batch of Cornish Cross broilers, and want it to be worth our while.


----------



## UncleJoe

neldarez said:


> lol, I'm with you. well, I would be if I knew how to stock up chocolate....are you putting it in the freezer?


I vacuum packed about a dozen dark chocolate bars last fall and put them in a metal tin in the cellar. I haven't opened any yet but I will once they get to a year old. That will be in Nov.


----------



## Emerald

HoppeEL4 said:


> Stock up on chocolate....I would think you'd have to freeze it in something airtight. Chocolate will absord flavors around it.
> 
> Not a bad idea....
> 
> I have noticed produce is not terribly priced this year, but beef and pork is really high. No more .99 cent a pound hamburger. The cheapest I have been able to find has been $2.99 a pound, which is ridiculous, because I can also find petite sirloin steaks for the same price....What good is it trying to budget with the mindset of using hamburger, when it is the price of steak?
> 
> Though, I can still find turkey for .99 cents a pound (frozen whole turkeys), and chicken for same per pound.
> 
> Soon we will have 12 rabbits in the freezer. So I have a question for anyone here. We have raised broiler chickens, the Cornish Cross, and also the Red Broilers. Each time we have, our chickens are not as tender as what they have in the stores. I have let them set in the 40 degree fridge for three days, yet they still were always tough to some degree.
> 
> My question is, if anyone here has raised poultry/rabbit, and if anyone knows how to get the meat to a maximum desired tenderness. More "rest" days in the fridge? Marinating it in a salt brine while in the fridge? I want these 12 rabbits to be tender, they have been a lot of work, plus we thought we would end our summer with a batch of Cornish Cross broilers, and want it to be worth our while.


Store bought chicken is raised too quickly and in very limited "moving" room-they don't get to work out their muscles so they tend to be very "tender". Flabby muscles equals "tender" chicken... home grown chickens tend to run free and exercise and have toned muscles this means they have a bit more "tooth" to the meat. 
I like a tasty beef too, I don't mind if I have to chew a bit more but steak that is too tender doesn't' have the flavor that a good grass fed steak with good marble of fat does. I know that there are probably fancy smancy science words for it, but I am too tired and sunburned to look them up. lol


----------



## Emerald

UncleJoe said:


> I vacuum packed about a dozen dark chocolate bars last fall and put them in a metal tin in the cellar. I haven't opened any yet but I will once they get to a year old. That will be in Nov.


I bought a few packs of the good baking chocolate a couple years ago and I vac-packed it in mason jars and other than a bit of white "bloom" they still make a great brownie and have gathered no off flavors. The bloom is just the coco butter rising to the surface of the chocolate. I haven't done any regular milk or dark chocolate but I might try it to see if the glass and vacuum keep it tasty.


----------



## UncleJoe

For baking I have about a dozen cans of powdered, unsweetened cocoa.


----------



## Emerald

UncleJoe said:


> For baking I have about a dozen cans of powdered, unsweetened cocoa.


I like that too but we have to put it in mason jars cuz the mice around here will chew right thru thos cans-most of the time they are not all tin but cardboard with metal ends. Plus if you store them too long in the cardboard cans they will take on a nasty cardboard taste.


----------



## boomer

Thank you Emerald, we had not thought of that.


----------



## UncleJoe

Emerald said:


> Plus if you store them too long in the cardboard cans they will take on a nasty cardboard taste.


Hershey's comes in plastic. Didn't really think about it taking on a plastic taste. Might just have to break out some of those cheap, auction acquired jars. :2thumb:


----------



## Emerald

UncleJoe said:


> Hershey's comes in plastic. Didn't really think about it taking on a plastic taste. Might just have to break out some of those cheap, auction acquired jars. :2thumb:


I have been trying to get rid of all the plastic that is near my foods and so tend to transfer all my baking and spices etc... into extra mason jars. even without vac-packing many of the spices and baking goods stay really nice in the mason jars.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

HoppeEL4: We just got done with raising 40 Cornish X. People are amazed at how juicy and tender they are. We do raise them organic only. They can go outside whenever they want. We fence in the yard some. They dont ever venture far. I put organic apple cider vinegar in their water, and the feed after 3 weeks is 12 hrs on 12 off. If you have an old rooster cook slow with some kraut. No you can not taste the kraut but something helps to make it more tender.

Wife went shopping last night this is what she noticed that went up: cans of pineapple use to be .99 now 1.50. Coffe is just ridiculous was 8.99 now 13.89. Cake mix was .84 now 1.24. Flour is up to 6.88 10lb bag. Powdered sugar and brown sugar use to be 1.50 now it is 2.28. That is what comes to mind right now.


----------



## crazychickenlady

Anyone paying attention has noticed the prices going up over the last year, or more. The folks who belong to sites like this are more attentive to such topics. But I think that even sheeple are realizing that their dollar doesn't go as far these days.

Unfortunately this will all get worse in the coming months. If you can stock up now, do so. If you can put in a garden or start canning your own, do so...even some lettuce and kale in the fall will make you healthier and reduce your grocery bill.

I also like to just stand there and look at my canned goods. Each time I fill a shelving unit, I go buy another and get it ready to fill.

For those who have the time, energy and willing produce managers...check at your local grocery stores to see if you can pick up the produce that they are throwing away. If they say no, ask if you can possibly purchase reduced produce before they toss it. I pick up from 2 stores, twice a week and feed all of the stuff I can't use to my chickens. I have canned applesauce, pears, salsa, carrots, soup veggies, jam, marmalade and more from those freebies. I almost never buy fruit anymore and we always have plenty to give to friends and neighbors.


----------



## goshengirl

crazychickenlady said:


> But I think that even sheeple are realizing that their dollar doesn't go as far these days.


Unfortunately, while the sheeple notice that their dollar doesn't go as far, instead of attributing that fact to the decline of the dollar, they consider stores and producers to be greedy gougers. The cost of corn is up? Well those dang greedy farmers! ('Big Farm' :nuts. The cost of pasta is up? Well that nasty greedy grocery store! ('Big Grocery') We've been given all sorts of groups to hate, just by putting the word 'big' in front of them. It helps keep the government blameless for devaluing our dollar...


----------



## JayJay

I hope I'm not beating a dead horse..but Aldi's still has $.55 cent tuna..we have a lot of stored tuna cans in this house!!! :2thumb:


----------



## prairie

JayJay said:


> I hope I'm not beating a dead horse..but Aldi's still has $.55 cent tuna..we have a lot of stored tuna cans in this house!!! :2thumb:


Your Aldi's has a much better price than ours. Our store has it for $.69 and has been for a while now.


----------



## Clarice

We beefed up our food stock this weekend as we know this debt mess with congress is going to drive up the price of everything. Also got more underware, socks, jeans etc. Got tired of shopping so I still have some things left on my list. Scored some great buys at yard sales this past weekend the best was two 20qt Ware- Ever pots for only $7.50 ea. and a unopen case of qt mason jars for $1.


----------



## Foreverautumn

goshengirl said:


> Unfortunately, while the sheeple notice that their dollar doesn't go as far, instead of attributing that fact to the decline of the dollar, they consider stores and producers to be greedy gougers. The cost of corn is up? Well those dang greedy farmers! ('Big Farm' :nuts. The cost of pasta is up? Well that nasty greedy grocery store! ('Big Grocery') We've been given all sorts of groups to hate, just by putting the word 'big' in front of them. It helps keep the government blameless for devaluing our dollar...


Amen to that, Goshen! A guy I work with put it very succinctly once - "All corporations are greedy!" 'Course, this is the guy who got all outraged that Bush didn't "do enough" for the Katrina victims 'cuz he somehow didn't care.

Hmmm...I wonder if he's still expecting Obama to pay his mortgage and fill his gas tank...:nuts:

----

Annoy a liberal - Take personal responsibility


----------



## JayJay

prairie said:


> Your Aldi's has a much better price than ours. Our store has it for $.69 and has been for a while now.


Prairie..most stores here have tuna on sale price, 90 cents(krogers, etc).....so, @ .69 it's still good when buying 48 in a box.

I asked a girl at the deli in a little community near my home if she was selling many buckets...she said, why no...there will be suffering in these little backwoods communities...but, I don't fight anyone for buckets for $1!!:2thumb:


----------



## HoppeEL4

> Flour is up to 6.88 10lb bag. Powdered sugar and brown sugar use to be 1.50 now it is 2.28. That is what comes to mind right now.


WOW!!!!!!WE NEVER see prices this high on baking supplies, especially flour. We, Oregon, and Washington, grow a lot of spring wheat, so our flour prices are fairly low apparently.

The chicken thing....well, I know the feed control at a certain point is necessary to control growth so you do not get the potential problems with their legs (flock losses eventually). The problem we have had is finding the right time frame to age them in the refrigerator after butcher in order to have nice tender birds. We have the space for a small run with housing, but it is the afterwards that seems to end in disaster.

So, knowing this, my son went out and just bought 10 Cornish Crosses.....here we go again. Suppose we'll cross our fingers and hope things go well and that we can find that perfect aging time. As well, we just took our 12 rabbits in to be processed. Picking them up tomorrow. One older family friend who used to raise them said three days to "rest" and coll in the fridge, then freeze.

As for the garden to help boost our pantry, not happening this year. First year garden here, and the soil has not been ammended at all in about 10 years, it is poor quality and even our spinach is sort of faded looking....So we'll work hard to have it nice and rich next year. We have a mile high mulch pile, and also might have to get some good compost from a local landscaping company. Lot's of lime mixed in, maybe some diatomateous earth, triple 16 and alfalfa pellets to sit over the winter together, should make it really nice for next spring.


----------



## dirtgrrl

Unfortunately, I haven't actually "stocked" the chocolate yet. I was thinking of vacuum-packing it with O2 absorbers and keeping in a cool place (not refrigerated), so UncleJoe and Emerald, please let us know how yours keeps. I like the idea of using unsweetened bakers chocolate, but maybe the sugar in dark chocolate will help keep it fresher? I don't think I would try milk chocolate at all, or any additions like nuts, etc. Seems logical that the more "pure" the product, the longer shelf life. I don't expect it to store for too long just because of the cocoafat going rancid, which the O2 absorbers may help with.

Another reason to stock bakers chocolate - I won't be tempted to break into the stash! 

I'm new to long-term (over a year or two) food storage, so appreciate all the help I can get.

Good ideas about transferring baking supplies into mason jars. I always have trouble with mine because I just don't bake that much and it usually goes bad and then I have to throw it out and buy again which I hate!

Simple but great ideas that I somehow never thought of... that's why I'm here!:congrat:


----------



## gypsysue

I've heard that dark unsweetened cocoa powder has the longest shelf life. Vacuum-sealing is only part of the deal. It also extends life by keeping it in a cool, dark place with a steady temperature. A large change in daytime-nighttime temperature is hard on any food storage. A basement or under beds are decent places, a root cellar is even better but who has that much space in a root cellar? 

We just ordered more wheat, to get it before the new crop, heavily sprayed with fungicide because of the rust fungus here in the NW this year, is harvested. We're getting 50-lb. sacks of organic hard red wheat for $19 each. I remember buying it for $4.99 back in the '80s. 

I just found an order slip from 2006 and we paid $15.40 for 50 lbs. of hard red wheat and $12.10 for soft white wheat, both organic. 

The biggest jump is oatmeal (rolled oats). In 2006 I see we ordered a 50-lb. bag for $14.10, organic. That same bag, which I just ordered along with the wheat, is now $23.40! 

Organic whole corn was $20.45 in 2006 and is only a dollar more now. That surprises me. I would have expected more of a jump on the corn. We grind it for cornbread.


----------



## goshengirl

Gypsy, what kind of corn is that organic whole corn - sweet or dent? Just curious what you grind for your cornbread.


----------



## gypsysue

I've used both sweet corn and field corn, dried, for cornmeal. The sweet corn I've used was in the past when we lived where we could actually grow corn. The stuff I order now is simply labeled "Corn, Whole, Organic". It comes from Oregon, and I'm guessing it's some kind of field corn. Truthfully, I don't know what "dent" corn is.


----------



## goshengirl

Dent is field corn. I've heard of people grinding popcorn for their cornmeal, and I'm pretty sure Coot grinds sweet corn, but I think the 'usual' is field/dent corn. Just curious as to preferences.  (I'm growing a couple varieties of Indian corn for grinding into cornmeal - we'll see how that goes!)


----------



## gypsysue

goshengirl said:


> I'm growing a couple varieties of Indian corn for grinding into cornmeal - we'll see how that goes!


Oh cool! I'll be eager to hear how that goes!


----------



## HoppeEL4

Corn seems to be behind this year. Ours is kaput, but I have watched many peoples gardens when I am out, and some is growing like gangbusters, but still only about hip high. Of course being west of the Cascades, we are not as dry and warm as some on the east side and I am sure anyone growing corn over there, or further south of us, all are likely ahead of us up here in the NW corner of Oregon.

I'd have to say cocoa powder would be the best to store, and of course anything with a fat in it will go bad a lot faster.


----------



## LincTex

Sweet corn has to be picked early (when ripe) to be sweet to eat. If you let it dry "on the ear", the sugars change into starch, pretty much "becoming" field corn.


----------



## The_Blob

HoppeEL4 said:


> Corn seems to be behind this year. Ours is kaput, but I have watched many peoples gardens when I am out, and some is growing like gangbusters, but still only about hip high. Of course being west of the Cascades, we are not as dry and warm as some on the east side and I am sure anyone growing corn over there, or further south of us, all are likely ahead of us up here in the NW corner of Oregon.
> 
> I'd have to say cocoa powder would be the best to store, and of course anything with a fat in it will go bad a lot faster.


I'd have to say that corn here is 2-4 weeks behind schedule due to 2 months of record rainfall


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

The_Blob said:


> I'd have to say that corn here is 2-4 weeks behind schedule due to 2 months of record rainfall


Ours did well. 407 ears this year. Raccons did a lot of damage until we put in the electric fence. The corn they damaged went to feed the deer.


----------



## HoppeEL4

We just gave up when we saw it, all two inches of it, turning purple (a sign it was lacking phosphorus). Everything else is growing, got some small zuchinni (SURPRISE!) and of course all squash plants are thriving.


----------



## BuggingIn

HoppeEL4 said:


> Kai22....wow, what part of Cali are you in? Those prices are horrendous. I will not buy ground beef when it is a high, up here, of $3.29 a pound, just will not do it.
> 
> As for other prices for condiments, you should be able to find a store somewhere, in a major metro area, that carries such stuff at steeply discounted prices. Up here, there is this little company that is called "Everyday Deals", and they supply palletized goods from closed stores, "damaged goods" and probably some that came in an unacceptable, or insurance paid off shipment. I have gotten Kraft Mayo, 3 for $1.00, name brand mustards the same, cake mixes 3 or 4 for a buck, and name brand cereals at the most for $1.59, but lately $1.25 a box.
> 
> Then, Kai22, there is Winco foods. I do think you all have it down there too, and trust me, they have the best prices. If you can find one in a nearby town or metro area, go there and make a huge shopping trip of it, they sell in bulk as well (my favorite rice, Basamati, is about $1.25 a pound, which I understand is a really good price for it).
> 
> I keep finding that for some reason, our prices here in the Northwest are far under what others across the nation (acquaintances and relatives) are. I am just not sure what causes this. I know we produce a lot, but....so does Cali, and Kai22, you should be able to find some good prices, unless you are in a far flung community.
> 
> One example of pricing here. I was getting whole rolled oat bulk for .39 cents a pound, and then it went up to .60 cents a pound, it was a shock, but someone I know in IL said that was an amazing price yet.
> 
> On the subject of crops, here in the Northwest, we are seemingly having another "non-summer".......Here it is July 19th and it is overcast and has rained. My garden is going, but not so good, mainly because it is a first year garden in this place (soil is lacking and acidic), but lack of sun sure isn't helping. I believe Oregons wheat crops, and that of Washingtons, are doing ok, have not heard otherwise. So far cherries and peaches up in Hood River are in, and of course apples and pears will not be in till fall.
> 
> If we could just get a decent summer here, it is really awful, things are not growing so well for many home gardeners. Anyone know about projected forecast like in a Farmers Almanac?


Thanks for the info on Everyday Deals. Next time I'm in Portland, I'll have to check it out. I second WinCo, especially now that they are selling Gamma lids, 2 and 5 gallon buckets w/lids, etc. You can get some great bulk foods deals there.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Saw the buckets and all they are selling. You know somethings up when stores start selling prep items like that.

I love Wincos bulk section. I have found, though, that flour, sugar and some baking essentials, are cheaper to buy in the baking aisle already packaged. However, rice, instant mashed potatoes, powdered milk, pasta....and such are so much cheaper by the pound. I am in the process of getting this stuff and pre-package it myself with my Foodsaver (fantastic machine).

Also at Winco, I bought a few turkeys when they had them steeply discounted for Thanksgiving (.27 cents a pound with $50.00 purchase). Chickens are yet .99 cents a pound around here, but I have some in the freezer from our own last raising, plus a few rabbits.

Have some hopes about this coming summer and planting the garden again. I have some fruit trees coming my way from a friends husband who has a small nursery. Anyone here know how to read a Farmers Almanac? I have tried, but just do not get it (though I need to learn). Is this summer going to be a bust again the NWestern Oregon, or a good summer for growing?

BugginIn, there is also a little store in outer SE Portland called "Frontier Missions". Run by local churches, and they also get their goods from the company Everyday Deals. They are bigger than the other little store. Good group, does a good thing with their profits.


----------



## LincTex

HoppeEL4 said:


> Anyone here know how to read a Farmers Almanac?


I don't think it really matters...


----------



## TimB

As cool as it has gotten already (at least for us  ) we still have cherry tomatoes ripening on the vine. The larger tomatoes still are full of green ones but only 1 or 2 start to turn every couple of weeks. My pepper plants have just about stopped.  

Tim


----------



## HoppeEL4

LincTex, I was to the understanding that Farmers Almanac was actually pretty accurate since it has been kept for so long. I know there are weather cycles that run every so many years (3-5-10 and on like that) and it has been pretty accurate at predictions for it all.


----------



## froggymountain

HYDROPONICS

Prep a modest lean-to green house. You can grow 9 to 10 months in Michigan.

HYDROPONICS uses a fraction of the water of other gardening methods. A closed, contained environment keeps out bugs, rodents and many plant diseases.

Lighting can be readily used to supplement dark days.


----------



## HoppeEL4

froggymountain, I have wanted even just a small greenhouse, and wondered what kinds there were. I thought of something made with old windows, which looked just absolutely awesome, but a lot fo work to measure and fit them altogether, plus withstand potential wind storms (which we have a tendency to get here. So I looked into a frame with a heavy plastic cover....wondered if that is possible? Anyone know about this kind and where I could find some instructions of books on it?


----------



## AlabamaGal

Hoppe, a "high tunnel" or "hoop house" made from a frame and using plastic covering is by far the most common kind of greenhouse, and they work great. Especially in a relatively mild climate like yours, I would think. For what works where you are, I suggest visiting local wholesale nurseries. They will have the cheapest, easiest to maintain structures possible where you are that allow them to grow plants and starts off-season for the spring trade.

A formal green house isn't necessary, though unless you are set on fresh tomatoes in February. You should be able to handily garden all 4 seasons where you are. Eliot Coleman's "Four Season Harvest" is a good place to start for ideas, but like your climate, we have no need for extreme measures here. I do "low tunnels" over my beds when needed to protect against a late or early frost, or I use them for shade cloth if the spring and fall are unseasonably warm, but without any kind of protection, my January harvest is kale, spinach, carrots, cabbage, broccoli etc.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Alabamagal, I live in nursery central...I see the doop frame ones covered in heavy clear plastic all year round, was not sure how to set these up. I found some interesting videos after I posted, on Youtube, might give it a try, but one issue is they do not say what tye use for the "hoops" so would assume typical pvc? However I have a brother who is a contractor and have handled some pvc and don't see it being flexible enough....

Then saw a video using pallet lumber, and it looked pretty easy. They showed how to solve the truss problem and how to fit a door onto it. I was impressed with how easy it looked. I have tackled designing and building chicken coops, so would think I could do this since I have a miter/chop saw, other tolls and a staple gun. I like this one with the pallet wood, felt it could withstand our potential for windstorms here rather than the hoop frames as I do see those with plastic off at certain times of the year, and assume it is to avoid problems with our winter high winds we get. I want one that I could keep up and if I had to could just replace a panel of plastic if needed.

The chemtrails, I know that I read once that airlines have admitted getting to a certain altitude and they release their "tanks", their toilet tanks. Now this worries me as much as the potential for some kind of chemical being sprayed. Imagine the bacteria being released. On that...why do they even allow this? It would be no different that allowing a huge RV to just stop along some long highway and just draining their tanks right there. 

Well looks like I need to get collecting pallets. This should be easy, my husband works in a receiving department and our son collects and sells pallets on his days off, so won't take me long.


----------



## partdeux

This is part 2


----------



## UncleJoe

If you came here looking for the discussion on chemtrails, it now has it's own thread here.

This one can now go back to soaring food prices.


----------



## Eksak

Up here in AK, we dont get alot of fresh fruits and vegetables, very short growing season, but I am starting to stock pile canned vegetables, fruits and starting to can my own salmon, clams and looking at canning left overs in the near future


----------



## hipbusybee

*One item that SHOULD be in your first aid kit*

Preppers,
If you could only have one item in your "Bag of Tricks" with respects to healing/health, what would it be? I think I found it! Eucalyptus Oil!!
It has anti-fungal properties. It can cure athletes foot, jock itch, clear chest congestion, insect repellent and more! I scrounged around the web and copied interesting information. See & recipes below! (some info maybe repeats)

Eucalyptus Oil - Antifungal
keep it out of the reach of your children!!
Do not use eucalyptus if you are pregnant or nursing, have asthma, high blood pressure, kidney or liver conditions or are experiencing gastrointestinal upset

Eucalyptus oil has many medicinal uses as it contains eucalyptol, which is used in several products such as inhalers, balms, mouthwashes and ointments. The eucalyptus plant is considered to be one of the most effective and important medicinal plants in existence today. It possesses immense healing properties and can be used as deodorant, an analgesic and a booster for the immune system, because of its anti-fungal, anti-viral, anti-microbial and anti-bacterial qualities. Eucalyptus oil can be used to treat almost any sort of infection of the skin.
Fungal infections are very common and can occur in many forms. They may occur on the surface or upper layers of the skin and also in the nails, hair and mucus membranes. These types of fungal infections include ringworm, athlete's foot, tinea, which affects the skin, hair and nails, and also jock itch. Fungal infections could also penetrate deeper into the skin and affect the inner layers and hair follicles, and may also spread through the blood and internal organs. Eucalyptus oil is most effective in cases of fungal infections and quickens the healing process tremendously. An effective remedy can be obtained by mixing equal parts of water and eucalyptus oil. In the case of athlete's foot, the entire foot can be soaked in this solution for about fifteen minutes before going to bed. For fungal infections on other parts of the body, you may soak a clean cloth or a gauze bandage in the solution, squeeze out the excess liquid and place it on the affected area of the skin. Tie the gauze in place but make sure that you do not restrict circulation in any way and leave it on overnight. In addition, for relief from any type of itching or dryness of the skin due to infection, eucalyptus oil mixed with olive oil may be applied. Adding a few drops of eucalyptus oil to your bath water will also help to ease the effects of skin infections.
Create a healing, antiseptic body wash which can be used to both treat and prevent skin infections, from fungal infections to eczema. Mix 1 part eucalyptus essential oil with 10 parts clean water and apply to a soft, clean cloth. Gently cleanse any affected areas two to three times a day.
2 
Heal infected acne, bug bites, skin ulcers and other small, localized infections faster by mixing a 50/50 solution of aloe vera gel and eucalyptus oil. Cover the area with the gel solution and then protect with an adhesive bandage. Leave in place overnight.
Soothe the dryness and itching of skin infections while helping to clear infection by creating a healing massage oil, safe for daily use. Mix 10 drops of eucalyptus essential oil for every 2 cups of olive oil and massage into clean, affected skin.
4 
Treat and prevent athlete's foot, ringworm, jock itch and other fungal skin infection by mixing a 50/50 solution of eucalyptus oil and water. For athlete's foot, soak your feet in the solution for 10 or 15 minutes each night before bed. For other areas of the body, soak a clean gauze bandage in the solution, wringing out the excess water and then apply to the affected area, leaving overnight.

5 
Add 10 drops of eucalyptus essential oil to a warm bath and soak for 10 or 15 minutes two or three times weekly to help clear skin infections fast.

Benefits of Eucalyptus Oil
Besides, fungal infections, eucalyptus oil can also be used to treat a number of other conditions such as respiratory illnesses, muscle aches and also diabetes, as it helps in regulating blood sugar, when taken internally. Wounds, ulcers and burns are also healed when eucalyptus oil is applied. Eucalyptus oil has antiseptic properties and is also helpful in cases of insect stings and bites.
10 Simple (and effective) Uses for Eucalyptus Essential Oil:
1. Chest Rub
Make a quick chest rub by adding 20 drops of eucalyptus essential oil to about 4 tablespoons of olive or almond oil. Rub over chest as you would Vapo rub.
You may also like to include other oils or make this into a salve by warming the oil and adding a little grated beeswax to thicken. Add the essential oil after the beeswax has melted and pour into a jar for storage. If the salve is too thick, re-melt and add more oil, if it is too thin, re-melt and add more beeswax.
2. Steam Inhalant
Add 3 to 5 drops of eucalyptus essential oil to a quart of boiling water. Sit with head over the water, drape towel over your head and inhale the steam. Do this for five to ten minutes; inhaling through the nose and exhaling through the mouth (if possible).
Of course, please be very careful not to burn your face - don't sit too close to the hot water and remember to close your eyes, since the vapor can sting a little. You may wish to sit in a chair and have the pot by your feet. Then lean over with the towel making a tent.
3. Cold and Flu Bath
Add 10 drops of eucalyptus oil (less for children) to a bathtub full of warm water. Soak for 20 minutes and inhale the vapors to relieve congestion.
4. No-Steam bedside Inhalant
Simply add a few drops of eucalyptus essential oil to a cotton ball or tissue and place on the night stand or next to the patient's pillow. This will allow them to inhale the scent as they sleep without worrying about oil burners or vaporizers..
5. Relieve Coughs and Colds with a Vaporizer
If using a vaporizer or humidifier with a medicine cup, avoid buying commercial vaposteam or inhalants by filling the medicine cup with water and adding a few drops of eucalyptus essential oil.
￼
6. Relive Congestion with an Oil Burner
Add 2 to 4 drops of eucalyptus essential oil to an oil burner filled with water. You may also enjoy combining the eucalyptus with other essential oils such as lemon, orange, and peppermint. The Neways guide to Essential Oils for Everyday use recommends the following combination for Colds and Flu:
Colds and Flu Combination
2 drops eucalyptus essential oil
1 drop lemon
1 drop Orange
2 drops Peppermint
Add to oil burner filled with water and stay close by to inhale the aroma.
If you do not have an oil burner or vaporizer, the essential oil can be added to a pan of simmering water. (Just be sure to keep an eye on the water level.)
7. Massage Oil for Muscle Aches
Add 10 drops of eucalyptus essential oil to 4 ounces of sweet almond oil and massage into sore muscles.
A bath with a few drops of eucalyptus essential oil is also helpful in alleviating muscle soreness.

8. Insect Repellant
Combine 1 oz eucalyptus essential oil 6 oz water to create an effective insect repellant.

9. Antibacterial Spray
2 drops eucalyptus oil
2 drops Tea Tree oil
1 fluid ounce of water
Spray on skin or hard surfaces to kill germs. (Recipe from Neways Essential Oils: A Guide to Everyday Use).
10. Anti-Dandruff Treatment
Add 2 drops of eucalyptus essential oil to a tablespoon of coconut oil and massage into scalp. A few drops of oil can also be added to your shampoo to aid in fighting dandruff.
Eucalyptus essential oil is also said to be useful for cuts and abrasions, warts, and cold sores.

Hope you found this helpful!


----------



## thepantryshelf

Yes food prices are rising like crazy and this is why I joined Shelf Reliance as a Consultant. Not only will it help others get food storage going but it will help myself. 

I see another SR Consultant in here. Good Luck, it is a great product.

Let me show you how to get great discounts and free food.


----------

